# cat's ear



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 3, 2009)

Is cat's ear the plant that looks a lot like dandelions and often grows near them? They are edible too... right?


----------



## stells (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep and yep....


----------



## stells (Dec 4, 2009)

Forgot about this site lol

More info here... and pics to make sure you have the right thing

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?catID=81


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 4, 2009)

Cats ears do usually grow near dandilions, and also look like them but they have like a zig zag edge all round the plant!
Yep they are edible!

Let me know what they taste like XD


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 4, 2009)

Any other plants that look like dandelions? Are they all edible? Just want to be sure the next time I go collecting... Now I can maybe collect them all!


----------



## stells (Dec 5, 2009)

Hawksbeard flowers look similar to Dandelion.... also Sowthistle... just to name a couple

One not to feed that has flowers similar to Dandelion is Groundsel...


----------



## jasonlove83 (Dec 29, 2009)

Catsear (Hypochaeris radicata or Hypochoeris radicata), also known as flatweed cat's ear or false dandelion, is a perennial, low-lying edible herb often found in lawns. The plant is native to Europe, but has also been introduced to the Americas, Japan, Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 29, 2009)

I'ts wrong for tortoises and turtles to eat cat's ear just wrong, think of all the earless kitties out there.


----------

